# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch Côn Đảo huyển thoại 3 ngày 0985157990

## hoanghue

*CÔN ĐẢO – ĐẢO THIÊN ĐƯỜNG*

*Thời gian                 :* 3 ngày*Phương tiện             :* Máy bay,Xe ô tô,*Ngày khởi hành       :* Hàng ngàyPhụ trách tư vấn        : Ms Huệ 0985 157 990- 0945 294 990

*Ngày 1:*
*TP HCM/CẦN THƠ– CÔN ĐẢO                               (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image004.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image006.jpg[/IMG]









*Sáng – Trưa :*Đến Côn Đảo, xe và HDV đón và đưa khách về resort hoặc khách sạn.Trên đường khách sẽ nghe HDV thuyết minh về các địa danh đi qua như làng Cỏ Ống, di tích Lò Vôi, mũi Voi... Đến thị trấn Côn Đảo, dùng cơm trưa và làm thủ tục nhận phòng.*Chiều*: Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách tham quan:

*Chùa Núi Một**:* Ngôi chùa duy nhất tại Côn Đảo, vừa được trùng tu với kinh phí khoảng 100 tỷ đồng.Tiếp tục chiêm ngưỡng và chụp ảnh lưu niệm cảnh đẹp của *hồ An Hải*, ngắm nhìn đỉnh núi Thánh Giá.Tham quan *cầu tàu 914**C**ảng Bến Đầm**:* Là cảng lớn nhất và là trung tâm kinh tế chính của đảo.

Trên đường về ghé tham quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại *Bãi Nhát. Ngắm Bãi Đá Trắng, Mũi Cá Mập**.* Viếng bia tưởng niệm cuộc vượt ngục lớn nhất trong lịch sử Côn Đảo. Ngắm hoàng hôn xuống dần trên *đỉnh Tình Yêu.* Quý khách ghé tham quan *Cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai Côn Đảo*_:_ Tìm hiểu quy trình nuôi cấy và chiêm ngưỡng những viên ngọc trai tuyệt đẹp từ vùng biển Côn Đảo – nơi mà ngọc trai được đánh giá cao so với những vùng biển khác ở Việt Nam cả về độ bóng lẫn ánh xà cừ, không thua kém ngọc của các nước vốn nổi tiếng với nghề nuôi trai lấy ngọc trên thế giới.

Về thị trấn Côn Đảo, dùng cơm chiều tại nhà hàng.*Tối:* Tự do khám phá Côn Đảo về đêm.*22h00 :* Quý khách tham gia chương trình *viếng mộ Cô Sáu* tại nghĩa trang Hàng Dương
*Ngày 2:*
*HUYỀN THOẠI CÔN ĐẢO                                    (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image008.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image010.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image012.jpg[/IMG]







*Sáng*: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng.Xe và HDV đưa quý khách tham quan cụm di tích lịch sử tại trung tâm thị trấn với:

*Trại Phú Hải**:* là trại tù lâu đời do thực dân Pháp xây dựng, nổi tiếng với hầm xay lúa, khu biệt giam và khu đập đá Côn Lôn, nơi nhà chí sỹ yêu nước Phan Chu Trinh từng bị giam cầm…*Chuồng cọp kiểu Pháp**:* còn gọi là trại Phú Tường, là tâm điểm nhà tù Côn Đảo với hệ thống chuồng cọp kiên cố được xây dựng ẩn giữa các tòa nhà như mê cung. Xem chuồng cọp và nghe mô tả các hình thức tra tấn thể xác các tù nhân.*Chuồng cọp kiểu Mỹ**:* còn gọi là trại Phú Bình với các dãy phòng giam nhỏ hẹp và ẩm thấp được xây dựng năm 1971. Nơi đây chủ yếu tra tấn tù nhân về tinh thần và là nơi nhận được tin Sài Gòn giải phóng đầu tiên.Viếng *Nghĩa Trang Hàng Dương -* nghĩa trang lớn nhất Côn Đảo, nơi chôn cất hàng vạn chiến sỹ cách mạng và người yêu nước Việt Nam qua nhiều thế hệ tù đày (từ 1862 đến 1975). Tại đây Quý khách có thể viếng mộ các nhà cách mạng nổi tiếng của Việt Nam như *Lê Hồng Phong, Nguyễn An Ninh, Lê Văn Việt...*, đặc biệt là mộ phần của *nữ anh hùng Võ Thị Sáu*, người được dân đảo kính trọng gọi bằng cô Sáu với nhiều giai thoại về sự hiển linh của Cô.*Khu biệt lập Chuồng Bò**:* Được dùng để chăn nuôi bò qua thời Pháp và Mỹ. Nơi đây dùng để tra tấn bằng cách ngâm tù nhân vào trong hầm phân bò.*Miếu bà Phi Yến (An Sơn Miếu)**,* nơi thờ bà Phi Yến - thứ phi của chúa Nguyễn Ánh - gắn liền với câu hát dân gian nổi tiếng "Gió đưa cây cải về trời, rau răm ở lại chịu lời đắng cay". Trên đường Quý khách sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp của *hồ An Hải.*Đoàn về lại thị trấn và dung cơm trưa ở nhà hàng.

*Chiều:* Theo cung đường ven biển mang tên Cỏ Ống tuyệt đẹp để đến với bãi Đầm Trầu.

*Viếng miếu hoảng tử Cải* là con chúa Nguyễn Ánh và bà Hoàng Phi Yến.*Tắm biển bãi Đầm Trầu* – một trong những bãi biển còn nguyên sơ và đẹp của Côn Đảo. Tự do tắm biển và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống của ngư dân địa phương (chi phí tự túc).

*17h00:* Trở về khách sạn. Dùng cơm chiều.
*Tối:* Tự do khám phá Côn Đảo về đêm.
*Ngày 3:*
*CÔN ĐẢO – TP HCM/CẦN THƠ                                                     (Ăn sáng)*

*Sáng:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm. Tự do trải nghiệm không gian thanh bình của Côn Đảo.Trưa làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe đưa khách tham quan mua sắm tại *chợ Côn Đảo.*Xe và HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay Côn Sơn, làm thủ tục lên máy bay trở về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chương trình.



*Giá tour bao gồm:*

*Xe:* đời mới, máy lạnh vận chuyển suốt chương trình tại Côn Đảo*Khách sạn / resort:* 2 đêm theo tiêu chuẩn tour, 2-3 khách một phòng.*Ăn uống:* Theo chương trình, bao gồm 2 bữa sáng và 4 bữa chính.*Hướng dẫn viên (tiếng Việt):* Chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình, chu đáo, phục vụ đoàn suốt tuyến.*Bảo hiểm:* Mức bồi thường tối đa 20.000.000 đồng/người/vụ*Phục vụ:* 2 khăn + 2 chai nước tinh khiết Aquafina 0,5l/người/ngày.

*Giá tour không bao gồm*

Vé máy bay TP. HCM/Cần Thơ - Côn Đảo khứ hồi. Vui lòng tham khảo với chúng tôi để nhận được giá vé máy bay tốt nhất vào từng thời điểm cụ thể.Chi phí di chuyển đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/Cần Thơ và ngược lại.Giá ở phòng đơn. Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình …Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế.
*Trẻ em:*

Dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (bố mẹ tự lo chi phí ăn nghỉ nếu có phát sinh)Từ 5 đến dưới 9 tuổi = ½ giá tour (1 chỗ ngồi xe, 1 suất ăn, ngủ ghép chung bố mẹ)Từ 10 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá người lớn (1 chỗ ngồi xe, 1 suất ăn, 1 suất ngủ)2 người lớn được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi; quy định cho trẻ em thứ 2 ở chung phòng: phụ thu 1 suất giường đơn
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*

*HOÀNG HUỆ*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DU LỊCH TMH*
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image014.png[/IMG]Trụ sở chính: *Xóm 8- Cao Nhân- Thủy Nguyên- Hải Phòng*VP: *49 Chính Kinh, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/SECRET~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image016.png[/IMG]☎ Hotline: 0985 157 990 – 0945 294 990Email: ope@baycungban.vn- infotmhtravel@gmail.comSkype: hoanghue62- infotmhtravel@gmail.com
Web:http://baycungban.vn/

----------

